# Scrollsaw cutting slowly



## The Weegie (16 Sep 2012)

For the past couple of days my scrollsaw has been cutting slowly at top speed. When I turn the variable speed knob to anything below the top speed the blade stops moving. 

Anybody any ideas what could be causing the machine to stop cutting at lower speeds. It is a SIP 16" if that helps.


----------



## Chippygeoff (16 Sep 2012)

Hi Weegie.

I had the same problem with one of my saws a few weeks back. I don't know if yours is a brush motor but i checked the brushes in mine and after cleaning them up the saw was fine for about a week and then the same thing happened as happened to you, The variable speed knob made no difference and when I went to cut something it stopped. I took to my dealer who took the motor off and it was knackered, bits fell out, mind you, it was 20 years old. Its still there being re-built so I bought a Hegner, bit disappointed with it and that is going back to Hegner to have some parts replaced when i get my other one back.


----------



## The Weegie (16 Sep 2012)

Cheers Chippygeof for the reply.

I will have a look at the brushes when I find out where they are on the machine. Lol

My machine is 14 months old so if it is the brushes I will be sending it back to SIP.

Cheers


----------



## mac1012 (17 Sep 2012)

chippygeoff what was wrong with the hegner that it needs spare parts already ? just curious as i have a hegner ! although wont be used as much as yours and whats your facebook page again where your crafts are ?

mark


----------



## Chippygeoff (18 Sep 2012)

Hi Mark. The face book page is, Wooden crafts from Wales. I was disappointed with the Hegner. Where the slot is in the table the two halves of the table are at different levels so there is a step, which is annoying when cutting as I have to lift the wood over the step. Another problem is the speed control knob, it is loose and after half an hours cutting I have to turn it up to full speed again as it as work its way down. I am breaking blades like there is no tomorrow. I am cutting 18mm thick hardwood and its like watching paint dry as it is so slow, it only runs at 1450 SPM. I am using a 9 blade FD-UR now to cut the outside shape of some items. 

I should be getting the Dewalt back later this week, It died a few weeks ago and is having a new motor fitted, it runs at 1750 SPM and flies through hardwood. When i get it back the Hegner is going back to be sorted and the table is being exchanged for the cast iron one. The Hegner is a good little saw but I feel it is only for light work. Its a joy making my puzzles on as I am only using 6mm birch ply. I really wanted the 22inch hegner but then its £1000. There does not seem to be any way of adjusting the tension, I think the tension is to tight and that is why I am breaking so many blades. The saw has the quick release tension lever and clamps etc. I can reduce the tension when I have a blade in by undoing the black knob at the back but when I put a new blade in I am back to square one as the tension lever will tension the blade as before.


----------



## Blister (18 Sep 2012)

> The Hegner is a good little saw but I feel it is only for light work.



What model number Hegner saw is it Geoff ?


----------



## Chippygeoff (18 Sep 2012)

The Hegner is the multicut 2-S variable speed. Its going back next Tuesday. I am having the table exchanged for the cast iron one as i cannot see the aluminium lasting with the amount of work I put through it, its only a a couple of months old and already the table resembles a dartboard. I am also having the speed increased, it will only be another 100 SPM more but every little bit helps.


----------



## Lumberman (21 Sep 2012)

I have a Hegner multicut 2, and i am surprised to hear yours has an aluminium table, I thought all hegners came with
a cast iron table, I have 2 hegners and have had no trouble with either, the multicut 1 I have had for 16 years the multicut 2
for 3years. although having said that I do think Hegner are over rated and over priced. There are many good machines out there 
for a lot lower price and what are considered extras by Hegner come as standard with some other machines.

Harry (Lumberman)


----------



## Blister (21 Sep 2012)

> There are many good machines out there for a lot lower price



Can you list these saws please ?


----------



## Chippygeoff (21 Sep 2012)

Hi Lumberman. I have spent years looking for a really good scroll saw. I have what I feel is the best, a mark 1 dewalt. The blade changing is quicker than the Hegner and it goes a lot faster, which is a bonus when cutting 18mm hardwoods. Having said that the Hegner is a fine machine. The technical department at advanced machinery cant understand why I have a problem with mine, well 2 in fact. I get my dewalt back on Monday, it died after 20 years of faithful service and has been re-built. On Tuesday the hegner goes back and will be about a week. I am happy with the Hegner, it is deadly accurate and very well made, apart from my 2 problems and I am sure it is just a one off. 

I cannot see how there are better how there are better machines out there. There was great expectations when the excalibur's came out and I bought one but in my opinion they are rubbish with inferior material being used and most of the ones that have been sold in the UK have been returned to the supplier and they can be seen on e-bay after being repaired. Dewalt no longer sell scroll saws in the UK and everything else I have seen is either made in Taiwan or China and not worth a carrot, not for the professional scroll saw user. I earn my living with the scroll saw and if I buy one it has to be well made and reliable and the Hegner firs the bill nicely but nothing else does.


----------

